# fantasy 75G setup



## aspiro

Ok, so I just picked up a used, but new to me 75G tank. I should have it all cleaned up by this weekend and then Im ready to go crazy  . 

Currently I have a 125G stocked with about 30-40 solid yellow Labs and about 20 demasoni (this will eventually be converted to an all male hap/peacock tank.

So for this 75, Im looking for stocking ideas, and thought it would be neat to see some of your ideas on a fantasy 75G setup. So shoot let me know what your dream 75G look like.


----------



## tom g

*idea*

well the answer is simple .... your first 75 gallon salt tank ....

enter the dark side ...............


----------



## aspiro

tom g said:


> well the answer is simple .... your first 75 gallon salt tank ....
> 
> enter the dark side ...............


I hear the dark angel, and see the anti-lite getting stronger and stronger 

just not sure if I'm ready


----------



## tom g

*Readiness*

Lol.... we are all right here waiting for u...


----------



## willijack

Man, I agree with tom g. Go for it - I'm looking company. 



aspiro said:


> I hear the dark angel, and see the anti-lite getting stronger and stronger
> 
> just not sure if I'm ready


----------



## cb1021

75 gallon fantasy - salt water.

low tech planted/discus tank.


----------



## solarz

You'll need a lot more than a tank for saltwater though.

How about a low tech planted tank with 100 of your favorite schooling tetras?


----------



## aspiro

man this is going to be tough. SW Scares me. I started off Jan 2015 with a single 29 gallon tank, I'm currently at 1 X 29G, 1 x 120G, 2 x 40breeders, 3 x 20longs, 3x 10G, 3 x 5G and now 1 x 75G so I obviously have an aquarium addiction  . If I go SW I think that I might have to move to a bigger house  .

I preped my 29G last week for a low tech system. I have a soil mix, with about 2" cap. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to scape it.


----------



## tom g

*fantasy*

wow severe case of MTS there ....well my advice is enjoy the freshwater side .
my advice would be to go salt but u have too many tanks to concentrate on a salt tank ... the great thing about freshwater is it has its ups and downs and beauty , with salt u will need some standalone one on one time ...
jm2c...not saying it cant be done ....
cheers 
tom


----------



## conix67

aspiro said:


> man this is going to be tough. SW Scares me. I started off Jan 2015 with a single 29 gallon tank, I'm currently at 1 X 29G, 1 x 120G, 2 x 40breeders, 3 x 20longs, 3x 10G, 3 x 5G and now 1 x 75G so I obviously have an aquarium addiction  . If I go SW I think that I might have to move to a bigger house  .
> 
> I preped my 29G last week for a low tech system. I have a soil mix, with about 2" cap. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to scape it.


If you switch to SW, you'll be able to manage your tanks better because you'll end up clearing out all but one - just one SW tank.


----------



## solarz

conix67 said:


> If you switch to SW, you'll be able to manage your tanks better because you'll end up clearing out all but one - just one SW tank.


There's also the fact that FW has more incompatible requirements, meaning you need separate tanks for a lot of things.

Cichlids, planted community, shrimps, etc.


----------



## aspiro

MTS for sure :/

Really I only have 3 display tanks (including the new 75g), the other tanks a part of a hap/peacock breading system.

I love my AC's but have always had a thing for SW (just never ventured there).

If I were to go SW (like reef), and I'm not saying that I am  would you guys say its better to start with a 75G, 120G? Obviously cost would be a factor, but I'm thinking more of the learning curb.


----------



## conix67

If you're not into having large fishes, I'd go with 75G which is far more manageable. The upkeep cost of reef tank needs to be considered seriously.

You also want to be wise in equipment selection. There are tons that are considered high end but with marginally better performance, if any, and I believe those are waste of money. I'd look at what people use in successful tanks and get ideas from it.


----------



## aspiro

conix67 said:


> If you're not into having large fishes, I'd go with 75G which is far more manageable. The upkeep cost of reef tank needs to be considered seriously.
> 
> You also want to be wise in equipment selection. There are tons that are considered high end but with marginally better performance, if any, and I believe those are waste of money. I'd look at what people use in successful tanks and get ideas from it.


Great tips conix67, thanks. How much daily/weekly attention do you need to put in? I work mainly from home so my schedule is somewhat flexible, but some days i barely have enough time to eat.

Right now, I besides feeding and taking care of the odd problem here and there, I basically just spend a friday or saturday morning with maintenance on my fw tanks.


----------



## conix67

Once it's established, regular maintenance wouldn't be so bad. Weekly water change (one bucket), skimmer/glass cleaning, and ATO container fill up are the only regular maintenance I perform weekly. 

There are other maintenance tasks that wouldn't be required on a weekly basis, that you can schedule to those periods when you have more time to spare.

A good controller will also help minimizing maintenance tasks and I'd say at least a basic controller is a must.


----------



## aspiro

Ok, I think that you all may have convinced me. I am going spend the winter researching and planning for a reef tank. 

Thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## willijack

Good for you, bro. Now I have some company.

I have a converted FW 30g tank that I've being cycling for about 3 weeks now. A birthday present to myself so the 1st fish goes in next week. .

But yesterday I bought a 100g, complete with a 40g sump. I'm in way above my head now..... I'm going to clean up everything and start getting the stuff like sand and rocks for it.

Then when I think it's ready, I'll transfer the 30g over. Hurry up and join me...


----------



## Atzau

aspiro said:


> Ok, I think that you all may have convinced me. I am going spend the winter researching and planning for a reef tank.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice.


hahaha, it didn't seem like you needed much convincing!


----------

